# اقتراح لعمل مسابقة افضل تصميم لصورة لكل المناسبات الدينية



## حياة بالمسيح (9 سبتمبر 2017)

اقتراح بعمل مسابقة افضل تصميم لصور خاصة بالمناسبات الدينية على مدار السنة وهكذا يتعرف زوار الموقع على كل  مناسباتنا الدينية
وبمناسبة عيد ميلاد القديسة مريم العذراء اقترح عمل مسابقة لافضل تصميم لها


----------



## كليماندوس (13 أكتوبر 2017)

*كلام جميل ....
رغم انك بداتى بهذا و لكى موضوع موسوعى ممتاز " كما اعلم " و ها انتى بداتى تسدى " عجز و ثغرة " اتصور انها فريدة فى نوعها 
كما ان العم جوجل فقير جدا فى التصاميم و الصور المسيحية الطقصية التى تُغطى مُختلف مناسباتنا المسيحية و هذا راجع لعدم وضعها او لعدم وجودها بالكثير من المنتديات " من اصله "
كما انه من المميز و الجميل فى نفس الوقت - ان من صمم منتدانا جعل له سيرفر خاصا به لرفع الصور عليه
و بالتالى سيقتصر تواجد هذه الصور و الكروت المُزينه على اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة " فقط " - مما يجعلها احد اهم الاهداف للإشتراك بالمنتدى " ككل " حتى تتم الاستفادة من هذه الخدمة المميزة و الفريدة فى آن واحد - اليس كذلك ؟*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (8 نوفمبر 2017)




----------

